
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Ban In Australia Overturned - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13212
======
illumin8
I think the problem exists when a normal person, presented with the 2 tablets
side by side, can't tell the difference between them.

For example, if you took an expensive Coach designer purse, and a knock off
product and put them side by side in front of a judge, and the judge couldn't
tell the difference, shouldn't sale of the knock off product be banned? We all
agree that for expensive designer products, the looks are protected by
intellectual property laws.

I don't see why it should be any different for Apple's products. A lot of
people buy them for the design and looks. I'm not saying you should buy your
computer or tablet based on how cool it looks, but that is part of Apple's
brand image and a product which your average consumer can't tell apart from
the premium brand does cross a line.

------
jtchang
This whole thing is pretty ridiculous. Shame on Apple for going after Samsung
so hard and shame on Samsung for not making a superior product that doesn't
just copy the ipad but blow it out of the water.

~~~
Natsu
Sad thing is that now the iPad is banned in Germany now. I don't care who did
what first. I really wish they could just call off all the lawyers and settle
this nonsense once and for all.

Every dollar they spend on lawyers is one less they can use to make wonderful
products. Every lawsuit takes us one step further from being able to make
great things.

~~~
mhansen
The iPad is not banned in Germany.

~~~
Natsu
_Yet._ See this other story on the HN front page right now:

[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/12/09/motorola-wins-
patent-...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/12/09/motorola-wins-patent-suit-
against-apple-in-germany-iphoneipad-to-be-banned/)

If Motorola posts bond, though, it will be. Though there will, of course, be
appeals and all that, so it might be overturned before it's enforced.

